# question about breeding pairs



## pinky_12_10 (Aug 11, 2005)

i read in a post 1 time on here that if you wanted a breeder pair of reds the easiest way to get them is go to fish stores and look for a reds that are really dark almost black and buy all of em that you can that are black but make sure you have a big enough tank would this work or would it be a waste of money since i will be strictly looking for a pair of breeders


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Just buy a pair from a local known breeder. Honestly, the time and money you spend searching and pairing them cost as much as buying a pair of proven breeders. You also get the advice from the breeder and can request to see the spawn when they breed.

Note: There are no guarantees that a proven breeder will breed for you due to different water conditions, tank space, and feeding schedules.


----------

